# trocade'ros



## Giselaloisel

Une phrase écrite par un apprennant italien ayant fait 12h de français:

"Les *trocade'ros* plus importantes de moe ville son les Colosseo le Fontein Trevi le Vatican"

Qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire par *trocade'ros*? Est-ce que c'est une inférence de la langue maternelle?

Expliquez en français, s'il vous plait, parce que je ne connais guère l'italien.


----------



## Elmoro

Je tombe vraiment des nues. T'es sûr qu'il n'y ait pas de fautes de frappe? Il veut évidemment signifier que les monuments les plus importants sont... Mais trocadero en italien n'a aucun sens.


----------



## Giselaloisel

L'*ancien palais du Trocadéro* était une construction de la seconde moitié du XIXe siècle de tendance éclectique, d'inspirations mauresque et néo-byzantine situé dans le 16e arrondissement de Paris (Wikipédia)

Il fait allusion au monument historique ?


----------



## Giselaloisel

Elmoro said:


> Je tombe vraiment des nues. T'es sûr qu'il n'y ait pas de fautes de frappe? Il veut évidemment signifier que les monuments les plus importants sont... Mais trocadero en italien n'a aucun sens.



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## HAW52

Le Trocadéro est une place célèbre à Paris....Il y a le palais du Trocadéro  qui est un des "vestiges" de l'Exposition Universelle de 1934....Trocadero (près de Cadix, en Espagne) est le nom d'une bataille remportée par Francais en 1823


----------



## HAW52

Erratum : lire "par LES Français"...erreur due à une faute d'inattention !


----------

